# Pixmedic's Photo Contest IX "Empowered"



## pixmedic (Nov 2, 2017)

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!

*As a disclaimer, please be aware that this is NOT an official TPF sponsored contest. It is being done strictly by me and the wife, and was approved by administration.*




 

The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based primarily on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot. 
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I (along with our business of ferrets) will decide on a winner.

As usual, this months prize will be a $50 visa gift card.


This months theme is....
_*Empowered*_

Lotta potential here for both literal and alternative applications!

the contest will run until the end of November.
As usual, the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Nov 2, 2017)

Because he is holding a gun he is empowered. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2017)

weekend bump


----------



## chuasam (Nov 4, 2017)

Sad statement about how things still are.
This was taken in my college days when a coworker was talking about what was needed to get ahead in the workplace.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 7, 2017)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 8, 2017)

Hump day Bump day

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 10, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 15, 2017)

bump!
not many entries for the halfway mark...


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 17, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 19, 2017)

Sunday bump

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## smithdan (Nov 21, 2017)

_EM(PI)  Powered...



 _


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 21, 2017)

Masai Woman


----------



## Peeb (Nov 21, 2017)

wind turbine- looking upwards by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons (Nov 22, 2017)

Anna 7 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 23, 2017)

thanksgiving bump!

I really thought this theme was pretty clever and versatile. 
might have been wrong though...not as much action on this as I had anticipated. 
still, good entries so far.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 25, 2017)

Weekend bump

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 27, 2017)

only a few days left


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 29, 2017)

She wears her crown of dandelions, a symbol of her Optimism and sense of Empowerment.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 30, 2017)

last day!


----------



## chuasam (Dec 1, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> She wears her crown of dandelions, a symbol of her Optimism and sense of Empowerment.


i would love to see more of this series.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 2, 2017)

chuasam said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > She wears her crown of dandelions, a symbol of her Optimism and sense of Empowerment.
> ...


I only ever edited one shot from this one, and haven't given myself time to go back and do any more.


----------



## NewMexicogal (Dec 5, 2017)

Empowered to stay away from it.  At least a few feet.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 5, 2017)

That's a nice pic. Too bad you didn't enter it while the contest was still going on!


----------



## NewMexicogal (Dec 5, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That's a nice pic. Too bad you didn't enter it while the contest was still going on!


Oh well, just signed up here


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey, nice pic, no matter what.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 6, 2017)

havent forgotten!

the winner is @acparsons !


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> havent forgotten!
> 
> the winner is @acparsons !


Congrats!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 6, 2017)

Congrats  @acparsons!


----------



## smithdan (Dec 6, 2017)

Congratulations  acparsons!


----------



## acparsons (Dec 7, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> havent forgotten!
> 
> the winner is @acparsons !



It was -10C that day, the model was a trooper. 

Thank you. Today is my lucky day!!!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 13, 2017)

Congratulations @acparsons


----------

